
James Biden's health care ventures face a growing legal morass - AndrewBissell
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/09/james-biden-health-care-ventures-123159
======
adelHBN
It's hard to tell how far and how much anyone related to a celebrity
politician such as Joe Biden indirectly benefits from their relation. What's
for sure is that Biden's nomination is full of holes, and is worrisome about
the prospects of the Democratic party this fall. It's a shame that Dems cannot
front a more solid candidate.

